# Coca-Cola Sistersville W. Va.



## Cola-Coca (Oct 25, 2017)

Hello all!
I am looking for any information on this 8oz. Bottle

Coca-Cola 
Bottling Works
Sistersville W. Va.
This bottle not sold




I have another bottle same design, instead of Coca-Cola it says Frank Kuehne & son.
Is it worth anything or common?


----------



## RCO (Oct 26, 2017)

really have no idea , its interesting to look at . I believe there are many bottles out there that say "coca cola bottling works " on them but don't look like the typical coca cola bottles we normally see


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 26, 2017)

That is one i haven't seen before. There are a lot of 'coca cola' bottles out there similar to this. They held 'flavor' soda/water but i don't think they ever held 'Coca Cola'. My girlfriend has a good collection of coca cola soda water bottles.


----------



## Cola-Coca (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks RCO and iggyworf!
Here is the other bottle. What time period are these?


----------



## RCO (Oct 28, 2017)

art deco bottles were mostly used during the 1920's - 40's , I'm thinking these 2 are from late 30's or early 40's for some reason


----------



## Cola-Coca (Feb 22, 2018)

I also collect stamps, and looky what I found!


----------

